# Value of "The Club" vs just Trust Points



## BobaTUG (Jan 28, 2016)

I currently own DRI Hawaii Trust points, and I am a member of The Club because I purchased the points directly from DRI.

I only use my DRI Hawaii Trust points to go to Hawaii, so I have actually never used "The Club" feature to go to DRI resorts in other collections.

So I don't understand why the DRI Hawaii Trust points have no resale value if the only difference is that DRI Hawaii Trust points from resale simply lose "The Club" membership.

What am I missing?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 28, 2016)

You lose the Club membership and the points don't count toward elite status.  The only reason people buy directly from DRI is they got roped into a presentation and don't know any better or they may know better but are still trying to get up to the higher elite level. 

Without the high pressure and the fuzzy math and fuzzy explanation of benefits, retail points also don't have anything like the value that DRI is able to sell them for.


----------



## BobaTUG (Jan 29, 2016)

So in the end:

 DRI Retail Points = Resale Points + "The Club"

So if the going rate for Retail Points is $3 to $4 after negotiating, then I would think the Resale Points would be worth at least half.  Who cares if you lose "The Club".  You still get ALL the Hawaii resorts!


----------



## artringwald (Jan 29, 2016)

Here's the reason nobody buys DRI Hawaii Trust points. To stay 1 week with an oceanfront view at The Point at Poipu it would cost 15,500 points. You'll have to tell me what 15,500 DRI Hawaii Trust points would cost in maintenance fees, but I'm guessing it's 50% more than the $1700 I pay/year for a deeded week. We usually go in February, and if I book a year in advance, it's easier getting an oceanfront view than it is trying to book through the Club. The one advantage of the Club is being able to book online and knowing right away if you can get what you want. Deeded owners at P@P still have to exchange fax or email to make the reservations. Occasionally, people are trying to give away deeded weeks too, but it's not hard getting them for under $5000. The Kāʻanapali Beach Club usually has plenty of rooms available to rent. If we ever quit our Club membership, we'll probably rent when we want to stay at KBC.


----------



## Michael1991 (Jan 29, 2016)

artringwald said:


> You'll have to tell me what 15,500 DRI Hawaii Trust points would cost in maintenance fees,



MF for 15,500 Hawaii trust points are $2,789.48

Club dues are an additional $252.50 
(Points in a resale account do not pay club dues.)


----------



## BobaTUG (Jan 29, 2016)

I see.  I thought maintenance fees were the same regardless of having a deeded week or the equivalent number of trust points.

I wonder why there is such a large difference?

Are MF at P@P the same for all room sizes/views?

Can someone tell me what the MF is for deeded weeks at KBC, and do they vary by room size/view?


----------



## artringwald (Jan 29, 2016)

PetersenTUG said:


> I see.  I thought maintenance fees were the same regardless of having a deeded week or the equivalent number of trust points.
> 
> I wonder why there is such a large difference?
> 
> ...



The fees that the resort charges to the trust are the same, but you're paying for the overhead of the trust, which I'm sure sends fat payments back to DRI corporate. DRI makes the fees look reasonable because they try and sell a small number of points. I've seen resales advertised for as little as 4000 points. Even if you carry the points over to the next year, you need 8500 for a week at P@P in a garden view room.

Nearly all the P@P rooms are 2 bedroom, so you pay the same MF no matter what view. Most the deeded units were sold as float/float, and you could book any view category. Then they started selling float week/fixed view, so they could set different sale prices depending on view. If you ever buy resale, look for float/float or float/oceanfront view. 

At KBC the MF is higher for 2 bedroom than 1 bedroom, but I don't think is different for view.

I like our P@P ownership, and I like the way DRI maintains the properties, but I don't think I'd ever buy points in one of the trusts. However, if you like the convenience of Club membership, you can negotiate with DRI to have a deeded week added to the Club without giving up the deed. They'll usually require that you buy points to do that, but may give you a greatly reduced price on the points.


----------



## kalima (Feb 6, 2016)

*1 bed deluxe ocean view at kbc*



BobaTUG said:


> I see.  I thought maintenance fees were the same regardless of having a deeded week or the equivalent number of trust points.
> 
> I wonder why there is such a large difference?
> 
> ...



I own 1 week at kbc...oceanfront....floating week....mf are between 1400-1500 I forget exactly what I paid but way less than the mf for points for sure


----------

